# house of hair



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i usually work until 11:30 every saturday, but when i get a chance to get out at 7:30 im listening to Dee Snyder DJ'ing house of hair at 9pm, that makes my weekend.... that's my music boys.. loud and heavy.. not only is he very knowledgeable he jams.. anyone else ever listen ? fun fact.. 'WERE NOT GONNA TAKE IT ANYMORE" is Dee snyder..


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I was a metal head in school graduate of 1982. I had an old 67 Plymouth belvedere painted with rock and roll on one side and disco sucks on the other half the school hated it and the other loved it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm more of a Zepplin, Allman Bros, ZZ, Allen Parsons, Floyd, Grand Funk Railroad....
But I do listen to Dee and those other hard rock bands. Q FM 96 used to play them on I believe it was Thursday evenings and they called it, Rogaine Rocks because of the reference to the big hair and how they're all prolly on Rogaine now.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I don't mind a little Twisted Sister here and there, but I can't listen to Dee trying to be a DeeJ. Just can't do it. I do like Alice Cooper's show, though. Also a big fan of Nikki Sixx's show.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm 46 and I'm hardcore into edm....edm is my life...channels 51 and 52 on Sirius xm....to each, his own....


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I still listen to the groups we ran on , sabbath, zeppelin,Floyd, Grnd Funk.,Stones


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

you guys mean there are more artists out there besides Buffet and the Grateful Dead, who da thunk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

38 special. Skynard. Blackfoot. Older ted. Reo. Boston. Styix. There were many more in the mid to late 70's. Tank of gas and a new 8-track and it was party time!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't forget Rush! I once heard a radio host ask Geddy Lee if they ever got tired from kicking so much a$$! 

A few years ago I saw Styx touring with Kansas and Foreigner at Blossom. I had never seen them live, and admittedly it was not all the original members, but they rocked the house. Really good show. 

I saw Foreigner for the first time at one of the old World Series of Rock concerts at the old Cleveland stadium. There were 5 bands on the card, and we were wondering why Foreigner was playing right in front of the headliner since they were touring behind their first album. 

Well, if there was a roof on that dump they'd have blown it off!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

in the 70,s my bands were rush, styx, black Sabbath, a little Hendrix, and bob seger and the silver bullit band. then as I got older it was some band cant think of their name, but they had a song I think it was called..... for whom the bell tolls. oh yea pure rock as it was meant to be


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If you've never heard Jim Breuer imitating Brian Johnson from ACDC, it's spot on and hilarious.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Cement you're thinking of Mettallica...one of the greatest bands of all time....i love edm now but I've gone through many phases...zeppelin, Metallica, beatles...PINK FLOYD BABY, I grew up on 80s top 40 poppy stuff...the first 45s I ever bought were hall and oates and blondie


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

glasseyes said:


> I still listen to the groups we ran on , sabbath


Greatest band of all time. Today is Tony's 70th birthday.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

i didnt get to to many concerts back then but did see Sabbath three times and I think I had a great time at each one, things were a little fuzzy in the early 70s. Although I think Ozzie had a few more brain cells then. Loved the music and still play the same today.
The wife and i made a trip to new york last summer and in central park there is a spot in the concrete sidewalk with tiles and the word imagine. I think a tribute to John Lennon. well go to You tube and see the video of Ozzie singing " How "as he walked the streets.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Greatest band of all time. Today is Tony's 70th birthday.


Ahhh.. but which Black Sabbath? Dio or Ozzie?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

there's only one Sabbath. I don't acknowledge Dio era Sabbath.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i usually work until 11:30 every saturday, but when i get a chance to get out at 7:30 im listening to Dee Snyder DJ'ing house of hair at 9pm, that makes my weekend.... that's my music boys.. loud and heavy.. not only is he very knowledgeable he jams.. anyone else ever listen ? fun fact.. 'WERE NOT GONNA TAKE IT ANYMORE" is Dee snyder..


Good show. Was my favorite to listen to when we used to camp at Berlin a lot. No Cleveland stations carried it.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> there's only one Sabbath. I don't acknowledge Dio era Sabbath.


Mistake. Dio was great with all of the bands and solo work he did.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

hardwaterfan, yea I knew who it was just joshing around. im 60 years young and they are one of my favorite bands. my son plays lead guitar and has been jamming for 15 years so yea I know just about every metal band. heres a few more for us old rockers....humble pie, mott the hoople,the godz, johnny winters,pat travers band, ten years after, alice cooper. but yes I liked some of the 80,s hair bands. problem was.....they didn't stick around too long. I guess it don't matter how old you are....JUST KEEP ON ROCKIN


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nazareth Hair Of The Dog, cranked up so we could here it above the headers on my 65 GTO! ha


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

cement569 said:


> hardwaterfan, yea I knew who it was just joshing around. im 60 years young and they are one of my favorite bands. my son plays lead guitar and has been jamming for 15 years so yea I know just about every metal band. heres a few more for us old rockers....humble pie, mott the hoople,the godz, johnny winters,pat travers band, ten years after, alice cooper. but yes I liked some of the 80,s hair bands. problem was.....they didn't stick around too long. I guess it don't matter how old you are....JUST KEEP ON ROCKIN


Wow, cement! Some great names there. I was a huge Johnny Winter fan as well as his Brother Edgar. The guitar solo by Rick Derringer on the White Trash live album is still considered one of the greatest in rock & roll history. 

I saw the Pat Travers Band in downtown Youngstown, and saw Aerosmith on their first national tour in the Beeghly gym at YSU! 

OK, got the memories rolling pretty good now. The first time I heard "Rocky Mountain Way" was live! Joe Walsh and Barnstorm played the Agora/Tomorrow Club/ State Theater Hall of Music in downtown Youngstown. I just don't remember which iteration of the place it was! Absolutely mind blowing!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

but we cant forget that these older rock bands set the foundation for the hair bands to carry on.but somehow rock got lost when pop took over, its a shame. heres a few more.... boston,foghat, leslie west and mountan, and my favorites on guitar.....jimi Hendrix, Alvin lee, and stevie ray Vaughn........ GOTTA KEEP ROCKIN


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

One hit wonder Billy Thorpe children of the sun and can't forget about the Eagles.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I listen to house of hair when im in the garage. I get so damn tired of hearing zepplin played on the radio I could smash it with a bat when they come one. How many friggin times can you hear stairway black dog or going to California and enjoy it. Yes zepp is epic but give it a break!!! 


Back on track yes hair metal is where it's at and old school country not this new crap


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

cement569 said:


> hardwaterfan, yea I knew who it was just joshing around. im 60 years young and they are one of my favorite bands. my son plays lead guitar and has been jamming for 15 years so yea I know just about every metal band. heres a few more for us old rockers....humble pie, mott the hoople,the godz, johnny winters,pat travers band, ten years after, alice cooper. but yes I liked some of the 80,s hair bands. problem was.....they didn't stick around too long. I guess it don't matter how old you are....JUST KEEP ON ROCKIN


The Godz a Rock and Roll Machine. I bet I've seen them 10 times when they used to play Akron and Canton back in the 80's.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not one mention of Lemmy and Motorhead. You guys are slipping.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

While we are on the subject of music, I ran across this on YouTube awhile ago and thought you guys might appreciate it. It's a teenage band covering Barracuda by Heart. Sina is an accomplished drummer at 15 years old. Believe it or not, the lead singer was 12 when this was recorded. At their age I was happy just knowing how to whistle.  These kids can flat out rock..


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

All Eyes said:


> Not one mention of Lemmy and Motorhead. You guys are slipping.


Motorhead is one or my all time favorites. I don't enjoy the fact that I will never see Lemmy live


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

All Eyes said:


> While we are on the subject of music, I ran across this on YouTube awhile ago and thought you guys might appreciate it. It's a teenage band covering Barracuda by Heart. Sina is an accomplished drummer at 15 years old. Believe it or not, the lead singer was 12 when this was recorded. At their age I was happy just knowing how to whistle.  These kids can flat out rock..


That may be the best barracuda cover I've ever heard and God knows it's been covered by everyone then I listened to them cover the trooper and it was once again spot on


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Some Frank Zappa..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Check out Hate Theory and/or Burn Blue Sky on Fbook. Local(neo) hm groups with long time experience somewhat inspired by Pantera-free samples on each page. My son is the lead guitarist and flat tears it up!(now 40, still rocking)!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> I listen to house of hair when im in the garage. I get so damn tired of hearing zepplin played on the radio I could smash it with a bat when they come one. How many friggin times can you hear stairway black dog or going to California and enjoy it. Yes zepp is epic but give it a break!!!
> 
> 
> Back on track yes hair metal is where it's at and old school country not this new crap


Booooooooo.....I could listen to Zep for breakfast


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Booooooooo.....I could listen to Zep for breakfast


Zeppelin.................it's not just for breakfast, anymore. Still in regular rotation at the house.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

this: (if you dont like this you must be dead)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

this is typical of what i listen to now...edm...there are many different types of edm.

i expect 90% of people who click on this will turn it off within 6 seconds..give it a chance..2% will absolutely love it...8% meh..


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

one more edm song


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lazy 8 said:


> Booooooooo.....I could listen to Zep for breakfast


Now don't get me wrong I love zepplin but it's literally played once an hour on stations such as 97.5 same song 3 or 4 times a day in a 10 or 12 hour work shift gets old quickkkk


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> I listen to house of hair when im in the garage. I get so damn tired of hearing zepplin played on the radio I could smash it with a bat when they come one. How many friggin times can you hear stairway black dog or going to California and enjoy it. Yes zepp is epic but give it a break!!!
> 
> 
> Back on track yes hair metal is where it's at and old school country not this new crap


Zep only had one song "when the levee breaks " which could happen this weekend ... as far as "stairway" nobody ever done it better than Heart 2012 Kennedy center


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> this is typical of what i listen to now...edm...there are many different types of edm.
> 
> i expect 90% of people who click on this will turn it off within 6 seconds..give it a chance..2% will absolutely love it...8% meh..


Not bad. 
Something I would listen to on a roadtrip, late at night, while everyone else is asleep. I browse off the wall stuff then.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Now don't get me wrong I love zepplin but it's literally played once an hour on stations such as 97.5 same song 3 or 4 times a day in a 10 or 12 hour work shift gets old quickkkk


There are artists who get tired of their own stuff! I remember reading an interview with Pat Benatar when she was on top. She said that if she heard _Hit Me With Your Best Shot_ one more time on the radio she'd kill herself! 

As far as the PNAU vid goes, reminds me of pop music from Pandora.

The Zappa/Vai duel was amazing.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

A little Tom Petty and Yes are always good on the back deck.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

hey buckeye, digging deep here, ever hear of ....black oak Arkansas and artful dodger?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm gonna turn you Zeppelin fans onto something that'll warp you for life. 
Disclaimer time - Don't look at the musicians and Don't say you weren't warned about the warp-age. 
Don't say I didn't warn you.

https://www.google.com/search?q=dre...ndroid-att-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

OH MY GOD !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm gonna turn you Zeppelin fans onto something that'll warp you for life.
> Disclaimer time - Don't look at the musicians and Don't say you weren't warned about the warp-age.
> Don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=dre...ndroid-att-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


What the hell is wrong with you?? This thread is about metal!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> What the hell is wrong with you??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> A little Tom Petty and Yes are always good on the back deck.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> Cement you're thinking of Mettallica...one of the greatest bands of all time....i love edm now but I've gone through many phases...zeppelin, Metallica, beatles...PINK FLOYD BABY, I grew up on 80s top 40 poppy stuff...the first 45s I ever bought were hall and oates and blondie


Hall n' Oates were, are the real deal. Saw them in 89 then again couple years ago. Have not lost anything. Wished I had seen Blondie! Good music and and a trend sitter.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> If you've never heard Jim Breuer imitating Brian Johnson from ACDC, it's spot on and hilarious.


Big AC/DC fan and love it! Check out Brian singing on Jim's album he put out mid last year. They are pretty good friends.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the first AC/DC song that sent chills down my spine..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> A little Tom Petty and Yes are always good on the back deck.


gaaay,,


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

percidaeben said:


> Hall n' Oates were, are the real deal. Saw them in 89 then again couple years ago. Have not lost anything. Wished I had seen Blondie! Good music and and a trend sitter.


seriously?? hall n oats? blondie? where is the metal? good loard man??


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> this is typical of what i listen to now...edm...there are many different types of edm.
> 
> i expect 90% of people who click on this will turn it off within 6 seconds..give it a chance..2% will absolutely love it...8% meh..


It's great work out music.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ok, I'm still confused who edm is?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ezbite said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?? This thread is about metal!!


Oh heck, lighten up a tad. Life's too short.
You no like Led?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> gaaay,,


Well his name was tom


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ezbite said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?? This thread is about metal!!


Then quit screwing around and check out my recommendations! Don't get much heavier!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

too many 12 ounce curls i think...1:40am posts hahahaha...lol..nothing wrong with that...been there done that, and will again...


ezbite said:


> the first AC/DC song that sent chills down my spine..


ez that is a darn good song, i dont think ive ever heard that one..shaz bah...nanoo nanoo

percidaeben, i totally agree with your above posts...i actually rediscovered this one recently and have been listening to it over and over...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just for you sweetie.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hardwaterfan said:


> too many 12 ounce curls i think...1:40am posts hahahaha...lol..nothing wrong with that...been there done that,


i dont sleep normal hours my friend, its ok, i'm watching


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

There's nothing "normal" about you at all...


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

ezbite said:


> the first AC/DC song that sent chills down my spine..


Awesome tune.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

House of Hair is my kind of stuff, but Dee is a Pud!

DOKKEN, LOUDNESS, HELIX, KIX, TRUIMPH, OZZY/SABBATH, MOLLY HATCHET, QUIET RIOT, KILLER DWARFS, WHITESNAKE, DEF LEPPARD(Pre Pyro), KROKUS, AUTOGRAPH, LA GUNS, HURRICANE, RIOT, APRIL WINE, ALDO NOVA, SCORPIANS, MICHAEL SCHENKER GROUP, UFO, VH, SAMMY HAGAR


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i am somewhat of a Hendrix fan, alwas loved hearing someone ripping on a guitar. Hendrix did a song called voodoo child, well I am also a fan of stevie ray Vaughn. if you like some good old fashion ripping guitar go to youtube type in stevie ray Vaughn voodoo child.... on


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

for some reason got booted from the site, didn't finish my post. stevie ray Vaughn voodoo child.....one night in texas WOW


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> A little Tom Petty and Yes are always good on the back deck.


I was also a big Yes fan, but wouldn't consider them metal. They could just play. Saw them for the first time touring behind their first US released album at the Struthers Field House! They appeared with Velvet Underground and a NEO band called Biggy Rat. Biggy Rat rocked! I was never that big of a Velvet Underground fan, and they gave a rather perfunctory, tired performance that night. However, quite a few years ago Lou Reed, going solo, recorded a live album titled _Rock and Roll Animal._ It's incredible!

BTW, my Sis and BIL saw Yes at the Rocksino at Northfield Park last year. She said the lead guitarist, Steve Howe, looked like the crypt keeper but man, could he play! Amazing how guys around 70 can still get it done.



cement569 said:


> hey buckeye, digging deep here, ever hear of ....black oak Arkansas and artful dodger?


Jim Dandy to the rescue, Jim Dandy to the rescue! Yes indeed, I remember Jim "Dandy" Mangum and Black Oak. Unfortunately I think Jim Dandy had a proclivity for young ladies under the age of 16, and it got him in some trouble! 

I do remember the name Artful Dodger, but I really don't remember much of their music.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

cement569 said:


> i am somewhat of a Hendrix fan, alwas loved hearing someone ripping on a guitar. Hendrix did a song called voodoo child, well I am also a fan of stevie ray Vaughn. if you like some good old fashion ripping guitar go to youtube type in stevie ray Vaughn voodoo child.... on


My favorite YouTube Stevie Ray Vaughn is where he plays voodoo chile behind his back and where he was on MTV unplugged.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

SRV def. in the top 10 rock guitarist of all time.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> SRV def. in the top 10 rock guitarist of all time.


Alvin Lee, Ten Years After! One of the most overlooked and one of the best ever!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Alvin had it going on...was a very fast and clean rock player.
He wasn't overlooked as a players player, he just wasn't in a giant band.



polebender said:


> Alvin Lee, Ten Years After! One of the most overlooked and one of the best ever!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

ten years after, Woodstock, im going home.....rock at its best


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

still love floyd the wall dsotm,, and i played black sabbath backwards once.... I saw god....where did that quote come from.. ELO, ELP, Lynard Skynard.....I miss em all. Anyone ever do the music is reversible backwards from elo?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> I was also a big Yes fan, but wouldn't consider them metal. They could just play. Saw them for the first time touring behind their first US released album at the Struthers Field House! They appeared with Velvet Underground and a NEO band called Biggy Rat. Biggy Rat rocked! I was never that big of a Velvet Underground fan, and they gave a rather perfunctory, tired performance that night. However, quite a few years ago Lou Reed, going solo, recorded a live album titled _Rock and Roll Animal._ It's incredible!
> 
> BTW, my Sis and BIL saw Yes at the Rocksino at Northfield Park last year. She said the lead guitarist, Steve Howe, looked like the crypt keeper but man, could he play! Amazing how guys around 70 can still get it done.
> 
> ...


swimmin in the quicksand


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> There's nothing "normal" about you at all...


Also like disturbed and godsmack


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just fast forwarded myself from the 70,s how about slayer, metalica, megadeath, or pantera? dime bag Darrell could really rip it....rip


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just fast forwarded myself from the 70,s how about slayer, metalica, megadeath, or pantera? dime bag Darrell could really rip it....rip


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Was at the I think 1980 World Series of rock at Stadium. Bob Segar, J Giels, Eddy Money, and Def Lepard was the warm up band. 12 bucks for the ticket and all the harry buffalo you could drink. Good times.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone remember the Monsters of Rock tour at the old Akron Rubber Bowl.
Metallica..Van Halen..Twisted Sister..can't remember all the bands but there were quite a few. Believe it was summer of 88. Think it was right after I seen the Grateful Dead down at Buckeye Lake.


----------



## pistolrak (Sep 26, 2014)

I just fast forwarded myself from the 70,s how about slayer, metalica, megadeath, or pantera? dime bag Darrell could really rip it....rip.

Now this is my style!!! Iron Maiden, Slayer, Megadeth, Pantera, Metal Church, Queensryche. RIP DIME!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I remember the first time i heard Godsmack, I was miserable working at a job 50 minutes away in middlefield making wire, forced to work overtime everyday.. I was driving home after midnight and I was whooped, it was snowy and just a crappy night, I was coming thru braceville and voodoo came over the radio, wow ive never heard this song before.. damn you sully. lol. I've been a fan ever since.

"hazing clouds rain on my head, empty thoughts fill my ears, find my shade by the moonlight, why my thoughts aren't so clear"

i always play that song on my way frog gigging or night fishing with all the windows open and the moon roof open too. odd?? maybe for you, spiritual for me.lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and even before the rock made it popular... just an awesome jam... I STAND ALONE!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

one more at the mansfield reformatory.. awake


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I remember the first time i heard Godsmack, I was miserable working at a job 50 minutes away in middlefield making wire, forced to work overtime everyday.. I was driving home after midnight and I was whooped, it was snowy and just a crappy night, I was coming thru braceville and voodoo came over the radio, wow ive never heard this song before.. damn you sully. lol. I've been a fan ever since.
> 
> "hazing clouds rain on my head, empty thoughts fill my ears, find my shade by the moonlight, why my thoughts aren't so clear"
> 
> i always play that song on my way frog gigging or night fishing with all the windows open and the moon roof open too. odd?? maybe for you, spiritual for me.lol.


Yup,, first time I heard that song cold chills, hair stood on end!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

She talks to angels


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Nickelback, figured you out mmmmm


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

now my wife on the other hand liked..... winger, ratt, motly crue, whitesnake, poison, triumph just to name a few. for me, I think I have come to the end of the line with bands I liked. seems like after the 80,s and 90,s rock somehow lost its self, but guys we still have our memories and we can still keep a rocking


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

ezbite said:


> I remember the first time i heard Godsmack, I was miserable working at a job 50 minutes away in middlefield making wire, forced to work overtime everyday.. I was driving home after midnight and I was whooped, it was snowy and just a crappy night, I was coming thru braceville and voodoo came over the radio, wow ive never heard this song before.. damn you sully. lol. I've been a fan ever since.
> 
> "hazing clouds rain on my head, empty thoughts fill my ears, find my shade by the moonlight, why my thoughts aren't so clear"
> 
> i always play that song on my way frog gigging or night fishing with all the windows open and the moon roof open too. odd?? maybe for you, spiritual for me.lol.


nothing better that waking up with a needle hanging out of your arm !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tinknocker1 said:


> nothing better that waking up with a needle hanging out of your arm !


What?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> What?


???YEA WHAAAAAT?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

http://songmeanings.com/m/songs/view/17231/


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I remember the first time i heard Godsmack, I was miserable working at a job 50 minutes away in middlefield making wire, forced to work overtime everyday.. I was driving home after midnight and I was whooped, it was snowy and just a crappy night, I was coming thru braceville and voodoo came over the radio, wow ive never heard this song before.. damn you sully. lol. I've been a fan ever since.
> 
> "hazing clouds rain on my head, empty thoughts fill my ears, find my shade by the moonlight, why my thoughts aren't so clear"
> 
> i always play that song on my way frog gigging or night fishing with all the windows open and the moon roof open too. odd?? maybe for you, spiritual for me.lol.


Great tune. That first album is really good. The others had some good one's here and there, but not solid like the first. They were great live on tour with that first album. Never saw them again after.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

cement569 said:


> now my wife on the other hand liked..... winger, ratt, motly crue, whitesnake, poison, triumph just to name a few. for me, I think I have come to the end of the line with bands I liked. seems like after the 80,s and 90,s rock somehow lost its self, but guys we still have our memories and we can still keep a rocking


Look around. Some good stuff out there. Plenty to listen to. My CD collection isn't enormous for no reason. Check out Pandora, Iheart radio, or Amazon music. You should be able to find stuff you like. 
I lean towards heavier stuff, so there's plenty out there for me. Been on a Gojira kick lately.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You want some backwards music? here's some! 



 Hmmm. Don't know if this will take. I'm not that handy on a computer, and my keyboard is acting up. I'll hit "Post Reply" and see what happens. Holy crap! It worked! I actually found some vids with more sceanes from the movie, but I didn't think they'd pass muster with the TOS!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> ???YEA WHAAAAAT?


yea what what ? 

god smack voodoo you know what the songs about right ?

"when i feel the snake bite inter my vein" ?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Tinknocker1 said:


> yea what what ?
> 
> god smack voodoo you know what the songs about right ?
> 
> "when i feel the snake bite inter my vein" ?


See my above response. The song is about "The Sepent and the Rainbow" movie.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tomb said:


> See my above response. The song is about "The Sepent and the Rainbow" movie.


Sully agrees with you!

http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=2666


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> yea what what ?
> 
> god smack voodoo you know what the songs about right ?
> 
> "when i feel the snake bite inter my vein" ?


Thought he got snake bit....


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thought he got snake bit....


lol


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I played an Elvis song backwards once and had an overwhelming urge for a peanut butter and banana sandwich..


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Buckeye I want them to play that at my funeral. ..

Tomb, good dirty greasy song there...I never heard of them....that song reminds me of how I felt right after my divorce....also reminds me of some speed metal we used to listen to in the late 80s


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Sometimes i have to listen to a song a few times...Tomb that song is absolutely outstanding


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> Sometimes i have to listen to a song a few times...Tomb that song is absolutely outstanding


That whole CD is great. I can listen to it over and over. French group. Really good overall. Some of their older stuff is heavier. Readily available on Amazon music, Pandora, etc..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Jose' said:


> Anyone remember the Monsters of Rock tour at the old Akron Rubber Bowl.
> Metallica..Van Halen..Twisted Sister..can't remember all the bands but there were quite a few. Believe it was summer of 88. Think it was right after I seen the Grateful Dead down at Buckeye Lake.


Saw the monsters of rock in Nurmburg Germany .....well most of it


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I played an Elvis song backwards once and had an overwhelming urge for a peanut butter and banana sandwich..


Wasn't there also bacon on that bad boy?


hardwaterfan said:


> Buckeye I want them to play that at my funeral. ..
> 
> Tomb, good dirty greasy song there...I never heard of them....that song reminds me of how I felt right after my divorce....also reminds me of some speed metal we used to listen to in the late 80s


 That might work! It's a Romanian Orthodox Liturgical chant played backward. All this stuff kind of reminds me of a joke from an old George Carlin album. He said, "I bought the new Beatles album today which, if you play it backwards at a slow speed, really screws up your needle!"


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ezbite said:


> one more at the mansfield reformatory.. awake



Saw Godsmack open for Metallica in the round about 2001??? Had front row tickets. It was a religious experience.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Jose' said:


> Believe it was summer of 88. Think it was right after I seen the Grateful Dead down at Buckeye Lake.


Hotter than the surface of the sun that day.
1st time Bruce Hornsby sat in too... 

https://archive.org/details/gd88-06-25.schoeps-fob.unknown.8478.sbeok.shnf


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Saw Godsmack open for Metallica in the round about 2001??? Had front row tickets. It was a religious experience.


I saw the same concert in Cleveland.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

tomb said:


> That whole CD is great. I can listen to it over and over. French group. Really good overall. Some of their older stuff is heavier. Readily available on Amazon music, Pandora, etc..


"I can listen to it over and over."

I must have listened to that song 100 times in the last 24 hours...lol...im listening to it now...another day in the dark.....so, so...much what i went through....i went through this...this song so suits me....every word...i just want to scream along to this...im pretty sure i did a lot last night....i can barely speak now....hahahaha...


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I saw the same concert in Cleveland.


Me too.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> "I can listen to it over and over."
> 
> I must have listened to that song 100 times in the last 24 hours...lol...im listening to it now...another day in the dark.....so, so...much what i went through....i went through this...this song so suits me....every word...i just want to scream along to this...im pretty sure i did a lot last night....i can barely speak now....hahahaha...


Unfortunately most of us can likely relate to this tune. Part of what makes it good.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm, sure that someone has mentioned Judas Priest in this thread, and I just remembered that I met Rob Halford in a hotel bar in Atlanta. We were there for a convention and just back from the convention hall pounding a few before going to dinner. He was there, in his leather and studs, doing the same before going to the arena for their concert that night. As I recall the main topic of conversation was about how his wife could spend money. Seems they had bought a big, old country house in England or Canada, anad the wife was remodeling. He said, something like, "God bless her, she has great taste and the house looks incredible. But every time I come off the road, I look at what's vbeen done, then I look at the bills and our bank balance. Then I figure we'd better write more songs so we can crank out another album and go on tour again!" Doesn't seem to matter who you are or what you do, we all have the same problems!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I like your taste Lazy 8 & Buckeyebowman. Most of my faves have been mentioned. I don't know if anyone mentioned it yet, but I think I blew out my eardrums listening to this:




Or This: 



Rock on! --Tim


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow those are pretty cool, ive never really listened to early 70's rock....can almost feel the ludes and black beauties in that first video...not so much the singer but the other band mates...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Anybody remember concerts at Legend Valley which is by Buckeye Lake? 1979 I saw The Cars, Cheap Trick, Eddie Money, and Utopia. In 1980 it was Ted Nugent, Def Leppard and Scorpions. Great place to party! The place was privately owned, so no cops, just a few security guards who didn’t care what you did. You could bring in coolers of beer, weed, food, anything you wanted to bring in (except weapons). People were pretty wasted, but well behaved. Except for the guy who threw a beer at Ted Nugent. Ted stopped playing and pointed the guy out, and he was kicked out.
Different times, I’m way to old to do that kind of stuff anymore.

Agree with a previous poster - I too, am Zepped out. Nonstop radio play for decades and I can’t take it any more. I turn the station when Zeppelin comes on.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! I saw Uriah Heep live at Stnambaugh Auditorium in Youngstown in the early '70's. And Legend Lake? Went there to see the Allman Brothers, forget who was on the undercard. There were people with kegs of beer strapped to hand trucks running around!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> Wow those are pretty cool, ive never really listened to early 70's rock....


you're missing out on the best music made. Today's garbage nu metal and pop music with overuse of autotuners is laughable


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> Wow those are pretty cool, ive never really listened to early 70's rock....can almost feel the ludes and black beauties in that first video...not so much the singer but the other band mates...


Agree with Het. Lots of great stuff from then.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

If you have Netflix, be sure to watch one called We are Twisted F’n Sister... great documentary. I’ve watched it twice, lol. There also a really good documentary on The Eagles too.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> you're missing out on the best music made. Today's garbage nu metal and pop music with overuse of autotuners is laughable


damn good stuff there sir...i know what you mean about auto tuners and all that....the edm i love is all just computer music and takes much less talent....still...i wouldnt ever call any kind of music garbage....to each, his own...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I absolutely cannot stand autotune! When it was used as an accent to a piece, OK. But I've heard entire tunes done with it, and it gretes on my nerves! But, hey, I also like bluegrass, some country, acoustic guitar, and some classical music, so I'm not about to wag my finger at anybody!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I haven't read through the whole thread to see if someone has already mentioned this - there are free programs for downloading from youtube. The one I'm using gives a choice of saving in .mp4 format, which is video, or .mp3 format which is just audio.

I've been downloading a lot of music, mostly blues and rock, and saving to a USB drive. I can connect this laptop to a speaker and have music going while I'm doing something. I think most new vehicles can play it, too.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> I absolutely cannot stand autotune! When it was used as an accent to a piece, OK. But I've heard entire tunes done with it, and it gretes on my nerves! But, hey, I also like bluegrass, some country, acoustic guitar, and some classical music, so I'm not about to wag my finger at anybody!


Right on! Brother. --Tim


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just had a band pop into my mind today that I don't think has been mentioned yet. I'm sure some of you remember Blue Oyster Cult. I have a DVD of a live show from Chicago's Navy Pier. Holy crap! Does it rock! They were kind of like The Who in that their live shows were a lot more fiery than their studio stuff.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Just had a band pop into my mind today that I don't think has been mentioned yet. I'm sure some of you remember Blue Oyster Cult. I have a DVD of a live show from Chicago's Navy Pier. Holy crap! Does it rock! They were kind of like The Who in that their live shows were a lot more fiery than their studio stuff.


Did they do...dont fear the reaper..black n blue tour


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Of course they did, first song in the encore followed by Dominance and Submission, then The Red and the Black. One thing I've notice about BOC is that a whole lot of people only know two of their songs, Don't Fear the Reaper and Godzilla. Of course, those were the songs that got the most play on radio. They have so much better stuff!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Of course they did, first song in the encore followed by Dominance and Submission, then The Red and the Black. One thing I've notice about BOC is that a whole lot of people only know two of their songs, Don't Fear the Reaper and Godzilla. Of course, those were the songs that got the most play on radio. They have so much better stuff!


Yup...saw them with black Sabbath...the reaper was a tounge in cheek comment


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Smoke on the water. First song i ever loved!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> Smoke on the water. First song i ever loved!


Easy to play too. My cousin thought they were saying slow running water, fire engine guy. .Lmao


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did they do...dont fear the reaper..black n blue tour


lol i saw Black n Blue in Wheeling when i was in 8th grade


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I used to lay in front of our counsel stereo and crank all 28 watts and here the speakers rattle. Mom would come in and turn it down and close the lid and say that song is trash! ha


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ress said:


> Smoke on the water. First song i ever loved!


 Wasn't that Deep Purple?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow your right buckeye! Its all a little fuzzy now! B o c had that odd simble we drew on our hand.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wasn't that Deep Purple?


whitesnake....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

most of you guys would probably like this one....the videos really cool too if you like airplanes....this is the F 111 Aardvark

LIVE TILL YA DIE!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool tune! Been wearing headphones lately and that song sounds great.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ress said:


> Wow your right buckeye! Its all a little fuzzy now! B o c had that odd simble we drew on our hand.


 Yeah. It was kind of like an upside down "ankh" symbol from ancient Egypt.



Saugeye Tom said:


> whitesnake....


 Nah! Pretty sure it was deep purple, but now I see the tongue out emogi!Did whitesnake do a cover?



hardwaterfan said:


> most of you guys would probably like this one....the videos really cool too if you like airplanes....this is the F 111 Aardvark
> 
> LIVE TILL YA DIE!


 I was a big fan of the A-10 Warthog!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yeah. It was kind of like an upside down "ankh" symbol from ancient Egypt.
> 
> Nah! Pretty sure it was deep purple, but now I see the tongue out emogi!Did whitesnake do a cover?
> 
> I was a big fan of the A-10 Warthog!


A-10 tank killer.... who could not like that airplane...super cool....i built a model of one when i was a kid.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Just had a band pop into my mind today that I don't think has been mentioned yet. I'm sure some of you remember Blue Oyster Cult. I have a DVD of a live show from Chicago's Navy Pier. Holy crap! Does it rock! They were kind of like The Who in that their live shows were a lot more fiery than their studio stuff.


We saw them at the Obetz Zucchini Festival about seven years ago. I loved it, but my wife and kids just gave me 'the look'.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Easy to play too. My cousin thought they were saying slow running water, fire engine guy. .Lmao


As a teenager, working the broiler at Burger King, we used to sing "Smoke on the whopper, and fire in the sky".


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I can say I am a Metallica fan seen them a few times but in my childhood twisted sister was my band I had all there tapes ( god that makes me old tapes lol) but lately la guns they were a band that never got credit.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

found one for ya buckeye


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just in case anyone is interested, Judas Priest is playing at the Covelli Center in downtown Youngstown, March 15th. Opening band is Black Star Riders which has former members of Thin Lizzy. Show starts at 7PM. Tickets are 42, 52, and 62 bucks pluas fees at Ticketmaster. Also available at the box office.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

like to add some class here, Paul Rodgers the voice.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Can't let this thread go without including Spinal Tap.










Even if they were a joke band, they were really good at being bad.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I haven't seen Michael Stanley mentioned, unless I missed it. He has some good songs. Bad company put out some good ones back in the 80s also.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Expand your horizons...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKv_eZwJh34

Eternal struggle in every man to eliminate what he doesn't like about himself

If you like a lot of bass and rap ....you'll like this, if it's a turn off for you then don't bother

The lyrics describe my internal fight and eventual victory with myself after my divorce perfectly.....that's why this song fits me so well...I've been obsessed with this song lately


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad there's no dislike button here


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Surprised I haven't seen any mention of Danzig on here yet...


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> Expand your horizons...
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKv_eZwJh34
> 
> ...


I saw the title and thought it was the Bad Brains song...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Surprised I haven't seen any mention of Danzig on here yet...


Sorta like the insane clown posse


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sorta like the insane clown posse


???
It's nothing at all like ICP really.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> ???
> It's nothing at all like ICP really.


tongue in cheek


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

buckeyebowman said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, Judas Priest is playing at the Covelli Center in downtown Youngstown, March 15th. Opening band is Black Star Riders which has former members of Thin Lizzy. Show starts at 7PM. Tickets are 42, 52, and 62 bucks pluas fees at Ticketmaster. Also available at the box office.


KK Downing and Glenn Tipton are both retired, I don't see how they can call themselves Priest without the 2 original guitarists. I love Priest and got to see them in the early 90's....Rob is the "metal god"


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

If you have the prime video app on your smart tv or xbox1 they have tons of docs on a lot of bands from punk to country. Really in depth. Pretty cool. I watched them on trex, rainbow, sid and Nancy, and a lot more. Fleetwood Mac pre Stevie. The eagles doc is great. A lot of commentary from Glen Frey. RIP.


----------



## lCAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

Man those old concert posts are bringing back some memories.

August 6th, 1977, World Series of Rock in Cleveland Municipal Stadium. Rick Derringer, Bob Seger, J Geils Band, and the headliner was Peter Frampton. Pretty funny because Frampton had that one live album that destroyed then he kind of quietly receded into a smaller space. I had just turned 15, kind of can't believe my parents let me go to that thing. 

I still love metal and what could be considered heavy or hard rock. Sabbath, Ozzy, etc. But there is good stuff to be had today, the difficulty is rock has faded in popularity so much that you have to find it. It doesn't find you anymore, the way it used to on FM radio. Just a couple quick links below if anyone still likes my kind of music. Karma to Burn, then Red Fang.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

lCAngler said:


> Man those old concert posts are bringing back some memories.
> 
> August 6th, 1977, World Series of Rock in Cleveland Municipal Stadium. Rick Derringer, Bob Seger, J Geils Band, and the headliner was Peter Frampton. Pretty funny because Frampton had that one live album that destroyed then he kind of quietly receded into a smaller space. I had just turned 15, kind of can't believe my parents let me go to that thing.
> 
> I still love metal and what could be considered heavy or hard rock. Sabbath, Ozzy, etc. But there is good stuff to be had today, the difficulty is rock has faded in popularity so much that you have to find it. It doesn't find you anymore, the way it used to on FM radio. Just a couple quick links below if anyone still likes my kind of music. Karma to Burn, then Red Fang.


love this video


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

lCAngler said:


> Man those old concert posts are bringing back some memories.
> 
> August 6th, 1977, World Series of Rock in Cleveland Municipal Stadium. Rick Derringer, Bob Seger, J Geils Band, and the headliner was Peter Frampton. Pretty funny because Frampton had that one live album that destroyed then he kind of quietly receded into a smaller space. I had just turned 15, kind of can't believe my parents let me go to that thing.
> 
> I still love metal and what could be considered heavy or hard rock. Sabbath, Ozzy, etc. But there is good stuff to be had today, the difficulty is rock has faded in popularity so much that you have to find it. It doesn't find you anymore, the way it used to on FM radio. Just a couple quick links below if anyone still likes my kind of music. Karma to Burn, then Red Fang.


I'm sure Frampton made enough money off the live album to live comfortably for the rest of his life. Besides, he was almost killed in a car wreck in 1978. I remember reading an interview with him in Rolling Stone a long time ago. He said that being in Humble Pie was like attending the "Tour Till You Drop" school of rock guitar. Last I heard he was living just outside Cincinnati.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

As usual with EZBite, this has been a cool thread. 
Peter Frampton is currently in Nashville. Here's some tunes from a Cincinnati native. Closer in style to the stuff played on Dee's show. I only own their 4th self titled CD. Not a single piece of filler on it.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Did anyone of you rockers catch the SCHENKER FEST at the Agora Friday? What a treat to see all 4 singers who've recorded with him in MSG. I am still in awe, 3 hours of guitar mastery! Graham Bonnet was unbelievable at 70yoa! I am debating flying out to Vegas to catch another show.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Did anyone of you rockers catch the SCHENKER FEST at the Agora Friday? What a treat to see all 4 singers who've recorded with him in MSG. I am still in awe, 3 hours of guitar mastery! Graham Bonnet was unbelievable at 70yoa! I am debating flying out to Vegas to catch another show.


Bet that was a great show!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

speaking of Graham Bonnet... one of my favorite Rainbow songs ever.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Did anyone of you rockers catch the SCHENKER FEST at the Agora Friday? What a treat to see all 4 singers who've recorded with him in MSG. I am still in awe, 3 hours of guitar mastery! Graham Bonnet was unbelievable at 70yoa! I am debating flying out to Vegas to catch another show.


MITCH, the last pic,,,, you look younger than when i met ya last year,,Good Music


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

one of my all-time favorite songs...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> one of my all-time favorite songs...


Ann and Nancy ..... my my my... i used to think of them often as a young un


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im in love with the dark haired one...so cute....


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't believe I just read through 9 pages of this thread and not 1 mention of Guns N Roses! 
WOW!! I'm starting to lose faith in mankind..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

dirtandleaves said:


> I can't believe I just read through 9 pages of this thread and not 1 mention of Guns N Roses!
> WOW!! I'm starting to lose faith in mankind..


WHO IS GUNS AND ROSES He heehheheheheh


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> speaking of Graham Bonnet... one of my favorite Rainbow songs ever.


Were they also known as "Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow"? The guitar sound and vocals seem a lot like _Man on the Silver Mountain. _I kept thinking about this all night and again this morning. "I've heard this band before."


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> Were they also known as "Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow"? The guitar sound and vocals seem a lot like _Man on the Silver Mountain. _I kept thinking about this all night and again this morning. "I've heard this band before."


yes, Ronnie James Dio sang man on the silver mountain when he was the front man of the band.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Can't let this thread die without mentioning another of my all time favorites that hasn't been mentioned yet to my knowledge....Tesla... One of the first and best concerts I've ever seen. Awesome band.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

dirtandleaves said:


> Can't let this thread die without mentioning another of my all time favorites that hasn't been mentioned yet to my knowledge....Tesla... One of the first and best concerts I've ever seen. Awesome band.


Mechanical Resonance is a great album. Not a dud on there. And definitely a band Dee plays on his show.


----------



## Maria Ramirez (Mar 24, 2018)

I had not experienced yet.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

tomb said:


> Mechanical Resonance is a great album. Not a dud on there. And definitely a band Dee plays on his show.


Song and Emotion off of the Psychotic Supper album is a tribute written for Steve Clark, the late guitarist for Def Leppard. Fantastic song. One of those songs that you subconsciously reach down and crank up as soon as it comes on


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

check out this video.....


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Y’all missed Robin Trower
Bridge of Sighs
For blues rock mastery...
If you haven’t yet checked out Joe Bonamassa start with Black Country Communion


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

SPURCHASERX said:


> Y’all missed Robin Trower
> Bridge of Sighs
> For blues rock mastery...
> If you haven’t yet checked out Joe Bonamassa start with Black Country Communion


Enlighten us brother....find a good one and post it.....don't make us search for it....find the one..and post it up...


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> Enlighten us brother....find a good one and post it.....don't make us search for it....find the one..and post it up...






 Hope I did this link right


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

SPURCHASERX said:


> Hope I did this link right


you did it right...very cool song...


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Saw Joe B live a year or two ago. Was an amazing show. He can make those guitars sing. He must have used 6 different guitars thru out the evening. He was the master of them all!


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Saw him in Youngstown right around then
Fantastic 
After reading this post put together a list of all concerts wife and I have been to We have been blessed to be around to witness some of thegreats Real bands real music
Great memories but
Good lord I’m getting old 
Zeppelin Zappa Cocker Clapton Duane Greg & Dickey Both Winters SRV The Who Skynyrd Sabbath Stones buddy guy Junior Lockwood AC/DC ELO Floyd Wille Nelson Robert Cray
These are but a few and many have passed 
Missed Hendrix & the LOML Joplin


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

1 of my favs


----------

